# Inside Decorations



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

We couldn't wait any longer, so we started decorating the inside of our house this weekend. The yard décor will begin in 2 more weeks.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice! I'll show this to my wife and maybe she'll let me start too! I see you have one of the latex zombie dogs too. I love that thing!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah, we joke that it is the zombie version of Minnie Mouse, our Chihuahua mix.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Ahhhhhhh.....Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Festive - I like it!

I have to get one of those cat skellies. They look so good.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Kudos to you for not waiting any longer, now you've got more time to enjoy it. Nice!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your place looks great. I really love your crow tree. I might have to borrow that idea.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm working on decorating the inside today. With my next foot surgery on for next week, I'm not going crazy like I used to, but will be decorating as much as I can. I need to keep in mind taking it all down while in a boot.


----------



## PMTT (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks great!
I think I will start this weekend as well!


----------

